# TV as a monitor



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

How do you hook up a tv as a monitor? What ports do you use and which connections on the tv?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It depends on what connections are on your computer and TV. I would use HDMI but you can also get converter cables.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://www.pcworld.com/article/292...uter-monitor-everything-you-need-to-know.html



> Modern HDTVs have *HDMI* outputs. Some older HDTVs have DVI inputs, and some even have VGA inputs specifically designated for “PC use.” If your graphics card has an HDMI output, you’re good to go: Just *use an HDMI cable to connect your PC to your HDMI*.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

You can also cast to some TV's without cables. I do this from my tablet to my TV when watching youtube videos.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> How do you hook up a tv as a monitor? What ports do you use and which connections on the tv?


Put simply: There are several kinds of ports that your computer might have, and several your TV might have. You need to find a video output on your computer that's the same type of port as a video input on your TV, and get a cable to go between them. If there are none that match, you need to get an adapter to go from whatever your computer has to whatever your TV has, and a cable to go from the adapter to the TV. They're cheap on Amazon; some adapters are good and some are junk, so read the reviews carefully (I've had good luck with the Vention brand). Get one that has a short cable between the ends, not just a single piece with a port on each end; the latter can put way too much leverage on the port, and break it if the cable gets jerked or something.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

I use an LG 47" LED HD TV for my computer screen, it has 4 HDMI ports as well as SVGA (which was a surprise) and it works wonderfully for a screen. Only Gotcha was that I needed an adapter for the cable supplied with the Raspberry Pi Computer but my Laptop, Desktop, no problem at all.

BTW, it is REALLY GREAT to now have to be up close to the darned screen, can still read it 6' away easily.


----------



## FoldPV (Mar 27, 2020)

I use SAMSUNG TV as a monitor!
But you have to take into account that a TV doesn't have the same characteristics as a monitor!
I connect with HDMI


----------

